# First babies!!



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

After watching my Billy girl like a hawk for 146 days she kidded without me lol. I checked on her this morning, then went to get my kids ready and fed them breakfast, came back out and she had 2 almost completely dried kids already standing up lol

Say hello to our new additions. Twin mini-lamancha does!! I'm so happy!! They both have their mommy's elf ears. 















One looks like her Aunt with her mommies star? on her forehead 








The other looks exactly like her mommy. 








I helped them both nurse at least 4X each. They haven't gotten the hang of it yet. How often should I be making sure they nurse and are getting enough colostrum?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Unless you are watching them constantly, they are probably nursing when you don't see them. They are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats. Cuties


Brought to you courtesy of my thumbs probably.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! congratulations


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm totally smitten. So proud of my girl! She did such a good job cleaning them off and is being such a good momma. Couldn't be happier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Oops meant *gopher* ears, not elf hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Sooo cute!! Congrats


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess she wanted to surprise you! that or she didn't want "hawk eyes" on her while she kidded lol. 
Congrats, they're beautiful!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I guess she wanted to surprise you! that or she didn't want "hawk eyes" on her while she kidded lol.
> Congrats, they're beautiful!


LOL I thought so too. But she was obviously upset with me when I came back out. She gave me a "where the hell were you" attitude like she would give me after she would come home from the breeders. I even got a cold shoulder first couple of days like they give me when they return from the breeders as well lol (still attentive and sweet but only gives me a little lovin at a time).

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

